# Gildenmeister ändern



## Zostex (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Gildenmeister Titel an einen anderen übergeben kann? 

Schon mal danke im Vorraus!

Zostex


----------



## gnomen-krieger (12. Februar 2008)

ich glaub das war 

/gleader [Name]


----------



## Shadowelve (12. Februar 2008)

Müsste noch einfacher gehen, gildenliste, rechtsklick auf den der leader werden soll und dann zum leader ernennen. Hab keine eigene gilde, aber so müssts gehen.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Müsste noch einfacher gehen, gildenliste, rechtsklick auf den der leader werden soll und dann zum leader ernennen. Hab keine eigene gilde, aber so müssts gehen.



ne geht so nich mehr 
nur noch über den befehl /gleader name


----------



## Asfalot (12. Februar 2008)

kann das mit /gleader [name] nur bestätigen.

Andere Frage ähnlicher Sachverhalt. 

Ich möchte meine Gilde auflösen, und bin das letzte member und logischerweise Leader.
Wie bekomme ich das gelöst?


----------



## Shadowelve (12. Februar 2008)

Dann haben sie das wohl geändert, war auch mal anders möglich...
Denke mal /gquit oder sowas in der richtung. Gibts da nicht emotes help wenn man ingame auf den chat klickt, denke da kann man das nachlesen.


----------



## Sesshoma (12. Februar 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> kann das mit /gleader [name] nur bestätigen.
> 
> Andere Frage ähnlicher Sachverhalt.
> 
> ...



/gdisband

löst die Gilde auf


----------



## Polürt (12. Februar 2008)

muss der jenige on sein wen mann ihm lead gibt??


----------



## Grivok (12. Februar 2008)

ja
man kann nur nem anderen online mitglied den leader geben


----------



## Leannan (12. Februar 2008)

Kann´s nicht 100%-ig sagen, aber ich meine, der angehende Gildenmeister muss beim ernennen online sein. Zumindest ist bei uns neulich beim Meisterwechsel der "Neue" extra mit dem Char on gekommen...


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Man muss on sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 200%tig wollte von twink 1 an twink 2 mal die gilde umleiten naja ging ned -.-
musste mit kolegen seinem char nebenbei on kommen dem lead geben und dann twink lead geben ..


----------



## Zostex (12. Februar 2008)

danke leute für die schnellen und hilfreichen antworten :-)


----------



## Tolan (12. Februar 2008)

Kleine Frage dazu.Kann man den Gildennamen ändern?
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Grivok (12. Februar 2008)

imho glaube nein
den sollte man sich vorher reiflich ueberlegen
deswegen ist gildengruendung ja auch nicht ganz so einfach ^^


----------



## Tolan (12. Februar 2008)

Ich bin als einziger in der Gilde hängengeblieben,mit nem Twink.Es wäre nur schade die Gilde aufzulösen.Der Name gefällt mir halt nicht.


----------



## Pomela (12. Februar 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Kleine Frage dazu.Kann man den Gildennamen ändern?
> Gruß Tolan



nein, nur wenn der Name gegen die Namensregeln verstösst und sich jemand beschwert, könnte es sein, dass er gändert werden muss/kann/darf.


----------

